# Cablecard Removal



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

In Jacksonville, FL with Comcast as cable provider. Come to find out that my Cablecard had been removed from service without any notice at all. I stopped getting any tv input Sat. AM. Message said "Not Authorized call provider). After hours on the phone with CC I finally got a 3 way chat with Tivo TEch and Comcast. CC had no record of my cablecard ever being installed. (had been in for 2 years). I went to get a new card as an install would take 5 days. No luck anywhere in Jax. The clerk at the store said he had heard of this but it is the first time he had run into it. Now they want to come in 5 days for an ""Install" visit and charge me $50.00. I will bet that the tech arrives without a cablecard anyway. We shall see. No way will I pay $50.00 as I am well able to do it myself. Looking forward to my service call.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ROSCOMMON said:


> In Jacksonville, FL with Comcast as cable provider. Come to find out that my Cablecard had been removed from service without any notice at all. I stopped getting any tv input Sat. AM. Message said "Not Authorized call provider). After hours on the phone with CC I finally got a 3 way chat with Tivo TEch and Comcast. CC had no record of my cablecard ever being installed. (had been in for 2 years). I went to get a new card as an install would take 5 days. No luck anywhere in Jax. The clerk at the store said he had heard of this but it is the first time he had run into it. Now they want to come in 5 days for an ""Install" visit and charge me $50.00. I will bet that the tech arrives without a cablecard anyway. We shall see. No way will I pay $50.00 as I am well able to do it myself. Looking forward to my service call.


This makes no sense. Comcast simply has to reauthorize the card. There is no need to come to your house. You need to get on the phone with Comcast and get someone to help you properly.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ROSCOMMON said:


> In Jacksonville, FL with Comcast as cable provider. Come to find out that my Cablecard had been removed from service without any notice at all. I stopped getting any tv input Sat. AM. Message said "Not Authorized call provider). After hours on the phone with CC I finally got a 3 way chat with Tivo TEch and Comcast. CC had no record of my cablecard ever being installed. (had been in for 2 years). I went to get a new card as an install would take 5 days. No luck anywhere in Jax. The clerk at the store said he had heard of this but it is the first time he had run into it. Now they want to come in 5 days for an ""Install" visit and charge me $50.00. I will bet that the tech arrives without a cablecard anyway. We shall see. No way will I pay $50.00 as I am well able to do it myself. Looking forward to my service call.


1) were you being charged on your bill for a cable card and the channels your had ?

2) If *1)* is true than call 877-405-2298 with your TiVo cable card screen on your TV

3) If *1)* is not true than you got service for free, even if you do have to pay $50 that should be OK as you got more than $50 in free service.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

This happened to me once with a tuning adapter. They just removed it from my account out of the blue. All you need to do is have them add the card back to your account and possibly re-authorize it. You don't need a new card or tech visit.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

I am afraid they now have the card. I went to get a new one and when they did not have one the clerk said the card was no longer supported so he kept it.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Was never charged for a cable card but paid about $160 a month for TV so I sure did not get anything for free.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

ROSCOMMON said:


> Was never charged for a cable card but paid about $160 a month for TV so I sure did not get anything for free.


Doubtful Comcast will see it that way.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ROSCOMMON said:


> Was never charged for a cable card but paid about $160 a month for TV so I sure did not get anything for free.


Does not matter what you were charged if the cable card was not on your bill, even a free cable card is on your bill, than Comcast never knew you had one, so they took the service away from something you never had as part of your Comcast bundle.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

My bill always had a cable card listed with no charge. Recently they have been crediting my bill for $2.50 for "Customer owned equipment"


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ROSCOMMON said:


> My bill always had a cable card listed with no charge. Recently they have been crediting my bill for $2.50 for "Customer owned equipment"


I have been getting the $2.50 cr for some time now, but the first cable card was on my bill at a cost of $0.00


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ROSCOMMON said:


> My bill always had a cable card listed with no charge. Recently they have been crediting my bill for $2.50 for "Customer owned equipment"


I don't know why hell you let them take your card. But now what have you done about it? Have you called them? First thing I'd do is go back and get my card back and then call the cable card line you were given.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Very odd situation. None of this makes sense. Should have called the Cable Card number to begin with. $2.50 is the standard credit. That store you went to lied thru their teeth. There are so many cards and all the same, I do not understand. Sometimes Comcast is ridiculous too.

Get another card YOURSELF at a comcast store and get it authorized and after this is all done, call comcast and follow the prompts to Cancelling Your Service option and you will Get the "Solutions" Department. Tell them what happened and dont be shy and they will give you a BIG FAT CREDIT. I have been with them for a long time. They are pretty generous in the credit and promo dept in the last several years. This is also the department you can call to get new promos. I do it every year. I am not on contact since i get my basic from the condo. My bill is only around $60 and that is with Blast internet. HBO and HD Tech Fee free for a year. My package is the Preferred Double Play since I have my own modem/router/voip phone and of course DVR.

*GIVE IT A TRY, I AM SURE YOU WILL BE HAPPY...*


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lessd said:


> Does not matter what you were charged if the cable card was not on your bill, *even a free cable card is on your bill*, than Comcast never knew you had one, so they took the service away from something you never had as part of your Comcast bundle.





ROSCOMMON said:


> *My bill always had a cable card listed with no charge.* Recently they have been crediting my bill for $2.50 for "Customer owned equipment"


As with all things Comcast, billing practices are all over the map and YMMV.

When I had two CableCARDs and was being charged the $9.95 ADO fee, there was no entry on my bill whatsoever for the CC's; the only indication of their existence was by inference from the two $2.50 COE credits that did appear on my monthly bill.

When I got rid of the second CC (replaced a Premiere with a Mini to avoid the ADO fee), the $0.00 CC entry showed up in lieu of the ADO. But first, in typical Comcast fashion, I had to go through several months of escalating complaints until the billing was straightened out.

N.B.: My account shows a positive balance because I get the Comcast TV service through my HOA. My individual bill includes the one CC, HBO and Starz, for which I receive a net positive balance of about $0.75 a month. Nice of Comcast to pay me for the privilege of providing me service.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> As with all things Comcast, billing practices are all over the map and YMMV.
> 
> When I had two CableCARDs and was being charged the $9.95 ADO fee, there was no entry on my bill whatsoever for the CC's; the only indication of their existence was by inference from the two $2.50 COE credits that did appear on my monthly bill.
> 
> ...


I agree that Comcast billing is different all over this country, I keep 1 unused Cable card because Comcast is charging me only $1/month extra, and when I upgrade any TiVo I can fully set up the new TiVo with my extra cable card, and get things running before changing out my upgraded TiVo with the older one, each to his own.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Supposed to have a "Professional Installation" Saturday morning. The $50.00 fee has been waived by the Customer Solution folks and the Comcast Ecare staff. BUT now when I call CC they have no record of my phone number and I have to follow the new customer routine to get to talk to a human being. Just sayn!!!!!


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally after nine days a tech showed with a cable card. I helped him install it, got it paired and it works fine. I used the new X1 DVR and the new remote over the weekend.

We are Soooo lucky to have TIVO. Especially as it pertains to watching sports.


----------



## wtherrin (Jan 28, 2016)

I was just wondering if your card got unauthorized at about the same time the winter firmware update came out?


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't say for sure just why it got invalidated but you could have a valid point.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ROSCOMMON said:


> Finally after nine days a tech showed with a cable card. I helped him install it, got it paired and it works fine. I used the new X1 DVR and the new remote over the weekend.
> 
> We are Soooo lucky to have TIVO. Especially as it pertains to watching sports.


You must be a very patient person. Not sure I wouldn't kill someone if it took nine days to fix a simple problem CAUSED BY THE CABLE COMPANY. I hope you asked for some $ credit for the horrible inconvenience.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh,they charged me for a "Truck Roll" which was $50 and an Installation Fee of $10. I got them dismissed using the folks at Comcast Ecare. It looks like my bill will be back to normal finally!


----------

